# Miro Says His Time is Being Wasted in AEW



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375559198478454784
*Wasn't this the same clown that just last year told everyone that doesn't like his awful storylines that they aren't real fans? 






My bad, 5 months ago. Funny how his tune changed after a year of doing the same dumb shit.*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this not ‘in character’ based on what appears to be happening on screen?
I don’t mind being wrong on this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Likely a character thing, in this specific tweet's case.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Is this not ‘in character’ based on what appears to be happening on screen?
> I don’t mind being wrong on this.


*He has publicly shamed fans on Twitter and in interviews for politely criticizing his storylines multiple times.*


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Someday I can see him as TNT Champ. That’s as high as he should go.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The kids he refers to are Orange Cassidy, Charles and Trent.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The destiny thing comes across as if he is talking in character


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> Is this not ‘in character’ based on what appears to be happening on screen?
> I don’t mind being wrong on this.


He can´t switch between blasting fans or issuing death threaths out of character, and then say something like this under the excuse of "being in character". Pick one and stick with it.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

This is in NO WAY what you perceive this to mean. As most others have said already, he's talking about Best Friends.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He has publicly shamed fans on Twitter and in interviews for politely criticizing his storylines multiple times.*


Oh I understand that, but I assumed this specific tweet was in character.



yeahright2 said:


> He can´t switch between blasting fans or issuing death threaths out of character, and then say something like this under the excuse of "being in character". Pick one and stick with it.


Agreed, and I wasn’t defending his tweet. I think he’s shown his backside a lot over this past year.

I can’t work out if this gimmick was his suggestion or if suggested to him based on his Twitch channel and love of video games, but considering there is likely a World Title in his future, it’s been a bust so far. 

He’s ostensibly a big geek with a psychotic streak, where as the geeky element is what will be latched on to to undermine any future mega push he gets.

It may be a reflection of the current wrestling scene, but in my opinion, it seems the thinking seems to be ‘if you can make the fans smile or laugh first, then you’ve got them and they’ll care more when things get serious’ and in my opinion, it doesn’t work as well as they think it does.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> Agreed, and I wasn’t defending his tweet. I think he’s shown his backside a lot over this past year.


It´s not just an issue with Miro. A lot of wrestlers from all promotions can´t figure out if it´s a business account or a private


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> The kids he refers to are Orange Cassidy, Charles and Trent.


*I'm aware. He's still saying this storyline is a waste of his time. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> The destiny thing comes across as if he is talking in character


Yes, destiny is his new buzzword. That's definitely an in-character tweet. Problem with some wrestlers is they go in and out of character at will on their socials.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm aware. He's still saying this storyline is a waste of his time. *


 He is there to win the championship and they are holding him up. This is all he is saying. There is no hidden meaning here. It is a tweet that is presented in a kayfabe manner.

This forum grasps at straws more than a hillbilly.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

He not lying,but he put himself in that position.just like archer and other talent that being wasted,on their program.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty much i would say most everyone on AEW has character control and maybe even a lot of storyline control. There needs to be a buffer on some of these silly storylines, someone to have some balls to say it sucks and looks bad on national TV.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Miro hasn't realized that his ceiling is a comedy midcarder


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> He is there to win the championship and they are holding him up. This is all he is saying. There is no hidden meaning here. It is a tweet that is presented in a kayfabe manner.
> 
> This forum grasps at straws more than a hillbilly.


*Wrong. You don't get to bitch at fans for YEARS out of kayfabe and brag about how rich you are, then turn around and go out of your way to quote tweet a fan who's saying exactly what you've been saying all this time, just to flip your stance to "These kids are wasting my time." *


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Waisting his time? Jesus bud get a spell check going for ya.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm all for playfully having a go at AEW but he's in character here.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375559198478454784
> *Wasn't this the same clown that just last year told everyone that doesn't like his awful storylines that they aren't real fans?
> 
> 
> ...


He forgets he wastes our time as well


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

He's wasted all of our time by convincing us he's someone worthwhile to invest in when he's just a clown mark for himself who wants to the lovable Twitch streamer and Tik Tok influencer in Donald Duck shirts instead of the Bulgarian Brute. WWE made Rusev. Had he been in creative control of his character the entire time, nobody would have ever bought into him.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrong. You don't get to bitch at fans for YEARS out of kayfabe and brag about how rich you are, then turn around and go out of your way to quote tweet a fan who's saying exactly what you've been saying all this time, just to flip your stance to "These kids are wasting my time." *


Miro was never verbally unhappy about his position in WWE. Even after leaving he did not say anything negative.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He has publicly shamed fans on Twitter and in interviews for politely criticizing his storylines multiple times.*


Yes, after his character change.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Miro was never verbally unhappy about his position in WWE. Even after leaving he did not say anything negative.


*That's irrelevant because he continued to say those things while people complained about his AEW position. You're only proving my point.*


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

We need the new angry Miro to come out with Cornette next, after the realisation that he was wasting his time clowning with Pen and Kipper, and fueding over Vitamin-C.

Maybe end each promo with a Bulgarian version of Cornette's catchphrase, which Google translate tells me would be _"blagodarya ti, maĭnata ti, chao"_


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on Boss


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> Miro was never verbally unhappy about his position in WWE. Even after leaving he did not say anything negative.


because his wife still works for them and possibly makes more money than him.

as far as being unhappy and expressing it, maybe he didn't on social media to the public but there were numerous reports of being unsatisfied with his position ...



















^
these are a few examples, you could find lots of signs of him being unsatisfied or unhappy. 

or WWE not being happy with him









(2017)

another example is the leaking of his marriage to TMZ during a big storyline.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Pretty much i would say most everyone on AEW has character control and maybe even a lot of storyline control. There needs to be a buffer on some of these silly storylines, someone to have some balls to say it sucks and looks bad on national TV.


Hasn't JR multiple times and was dismissed for being too old or out of touch?


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Aew and wwe booking are almost the same ,there is no difference


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The old timers used to say that if you couldn't sum a gimmick up in a simple sentence dump it. Not having a clear gimmicks hurt guys like Daniels with the Fallen Angel act (I remember him taking about ten minutes to explain it once when he was a guest on the Torch) and whatever the fuck Nakamura's meant to be, and it's hurting Miro.

Miro's gone from being 'the vicious brutal Bulgarian Beast' to 'passive-agressive but with a temper best man who's also a bully with an odd couple friendship with Kip because they both do twitch (check out his stream cuz he's a really nice guy irl) also has a point to prove after being held back by WWE for years also loves video games and babbles about his destiny'.

Miro's character work really needs some polish and some focus - and I'm pulling for him because I think he's a terrific talent if booked right.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Grass isn't always greener. 

I think he could do well, somewhat like Big E has for himself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Krin said:


> because his wife still works for them and possibly makes more money than him.
> 
> as far as being unhappy and expressing it, maybe he didn't on social media to the public but there were numerous reports of being unsatisfied with his position ...
> 
> ...


*Yeah, he complained about jobbing for 6 months when his marriage got leaked around the same time he said we aren't real fans if we complain. Sounds like he needs to shut up and enjoy his video game feud.*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Still boggles the mind why Tony Khan booked his debut to be the heel in a sloppy back and forth 10 minute match with two guys most fans dislike. Then that horrible WWE style wedding angle. 

He's being booked better now. Amassing squash wins on Dark and Elevation. Showed edge in recent interactions with Kip. I bet he's one of the most popular wrestlers with people on here by All Out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375559198478454784
> *Wasn't this the same clown that just last year told everyone that doesn't like his awful storylines that they aren't real fans?
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao you are worked way too easy......this is completely in kayfabe.......its exactly what he was screaming in the tag match too. It's his next storyline leading to him breaking off from Kip and going after the belt.

Please try and separate storyline from reality please lol.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Krin said:


> because his wife still works for them and possibly makes more money than him.
> 
> as far as being unhappy and expressing it, maybe he didn't on social media to the public but there were numerous reports of being unsatisfied with his position ...
> 
> ...


All hearsay. You are a fan of wrestling. You should know what the dirt sheets are like.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Let's not been so oversensitive, this is in character and makes perfect sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao you are worked way too easy......this is completely in kayfabe.......its exactly what he was screaming in the tag match too. It's his next storyline leading to him breaking off from Kip and going after the belt.
> 
> Please try and separate storyline from reality please lol.


*Too bad. He lost the benefit of the doubt when he threatened Cornette two weeks ago. *


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> All hearsay. You are a fan of wrestling. You should know what the dirt sheets are like.


you can call it that, but I say there is more than enough evidence to show he wasn't happy. just takes a small bit of research. 




























I mean, I think the reason WWE put both he and his wife in the Lashley angle was some kind of punishment for their consistent whining. 

also, I remember when Jinder Mahal won his title back in 2017 the overwhelming reaction from the roster was shock but congratulatory. Rusev's reaction was something cryptic but basically came off as bitter. Can't find it but it was. if I do I'll post. these are just a few examples, there are lots more if you look of him being disgruntled and feeling like he wasn't getting what he's owed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean it's in character, but does anybody doubt there's some truth in it. Do you think he signed with dream being having a 6 month lower midcard tag feud centered around another man's wife and an arcade cabinet. Like soak that shit in, mans has spent 6 months in a wedding arcade cabinet feud . Got to love how absurd wrestling can get. He can definitely recover if they ever find a serious spot for him. But as of now he's in a terrible spot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DaSlacker said:


> Still boggles the mind why Tony Khan booked his debut to be the heel in a sloppy back and forth 10 minute match with two guys most fans dislike. Then that horrible WWE style wedding angle.
> 
> He's being booked better now. Amassing squash wins on Dark and Elevation. Showed edge in recent interactions with Kip. I bet he's one of the most popular wrestlers with people on here by All Out.


Wrestling fans only think in the present. It’ll be pretty funny to see how everyone switches it up overnight and starts swinging off the guys balls once his push starts.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Too bad. He lost the benefit of the doubt when he threatened Cornette two weeks ago. *


No only to the cornette fanboys lmao

Cornette says offensive shit it's his entire stupid gimmick, it's not the first or last time a talent has threatened him. Its clear as day that this is in kayfabe and kinda makes you look pretty fucking silly for buying it especially because in his last match he was screaming the same shit about wasting his time. Then theres the segment where he tells kip he only cares about the championship but they are still cool.


Like are you gonna start a thread reacting to all the kayfabe storylines lol?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, I can't believe Sydney Greenstreet said that to Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Wrestling fans only think in the present. It’ll be pretty funny to see how everyone switches it up overnight and starts swinging off the guys balls once his push starts.


I agree that anybody saying he can't turn around hasn't paid attention to history. But 6 months in he's doing terrible. A bunch of wins on Dark don't really mean shit. But if after this half year of wheel spinning he goes on to do meaningful things he'll be fine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean it's in character, but does anybody doubt there's some truth in it. Do you think he signed with dream being having a 6 month lower midcard tag feud centered around another man's wife and an arcade cabinet. Like soak that shit in, mans has spent 6 months in a wedding arcade cabinet feud [emoji23]. Got to love how absurd wrestling can get. He can definitely recover if they ever find a serious spot for him. But as of now he's in a terrible spot.


*And he spent the first 3 months shitting on fans for wanting better for him. Aht Aht, keep that same energy. You fucked up and told Tony Khan and the world that you're happy with mediocrity as long as you get paid lots of money for it, so enjoy your stay at AEW Games.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Wrestling fans only think in the present. It’ll be pretty funny to see how everyone switches it up overnight and starts swinging off the guys balls once his push starts.


Except the patient bunch who knew all along he'd be in the title picture lol.Ive personally liked Miro but I was already a fan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No only to the cornette fanboys lmao
> 
> Cornette says offensive shit it's his entire stupid gimmick, it's not the first or last time a talent has threatened him. Its clear as day that this is in kayfabe and kinda makes you look pretty fucking silly for buying it especially because in his last match he was screaming the same shit about wasting his time. Then theres the segment where he tells kip he only cares about the championship but they are still cool.
> 
> ...


*As usual, the point goes over your head. You don't get to use the kayfabe excuse when he NORMALLY tweets out of character to shit on fans saying he's being wasted in AEW, then goes out of his way to quote tweet and correct someone who's saying what he's been saying all along to those fans.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wrestlers shouldn’t be allowed on Twitter lol. I was a Miro fan until I discovered his personality and the way he talks to fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And he spent the first 3 months shitting on fans for wanting better for him. Aht Aht, keep that same energy. You fucked up and told Tony Khan and the world that you're happy with mediocrity as long as you get paid lots of money for it, so enjoy your stay at AEW Games.*


Everybody observing this knows it's shitty. Tony, himself, and the fans know it's shitty. There's a reason why it started off as "it's only a month" to "give it 3 months then you can say it's bad" now finally at


"well Tony said he didn't get Tank driving Miro so he has to be built up. Plus there were no spots available anyway, just wait until there's spots and there's time that's when his real push will begin. He'll be a champion someday one of these days."


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *As usual, the point goes over your head. You don't get to use the kayfabe excuse when he NORMALLY tweets out of character to shit on fans saying he's being wasted in AEW, then goes out of his way to quote tweet and correct someone who's saying what he's been saying all along to those fans.*


Except it's not an excuse it's literally what's happening this is all just character work. Itd be one thing if it didnt completely match his gimmick word for word......but it does. You're being worked and its pretty embarrassing tbh.

"ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!!"

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I agree that anybody saying he can't turn around hasn't paid attention to history. But 6 months in he's doing terrible. A bunch of wins on Dark don't really mean shit. But if after this half year of wheel spinning he goes on to do meaningful things he'll be fine.


All the game arcade shit has definitely been bad. It’s just the hyperbolic folk that say “he came from WWE to do this? It’s over for him” like this is the end all be all lol he’s literally gonna be one of their biggest stars and some can’t see that because the present is the only thing they see. You can go from bad to good relatively quickly, like it’s ok lol no need to panic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Except it's not an excuse it's literally what's happening this is all just character work. Itd be one thing if it didnt completely match his gimmick word for word......but it does. You're being worked and its pretty embarrassing tbh.
> 
> "ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!!"
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


*What's embarassing is watching you defend a moron who got caught contradicting himself and threatening a podcaster with physical violence in the same month.*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He’s obviously been listening to Cornette.

Corny and Brian quite often say that he has been a complete waste of time in AEW in comparison to what he could be.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What's embarassing is watching you defend a moron who got caught contradicting himself and threatening a podcaster with physical violence in the same month.*


You're on here ranting about a story that doesn't exist LMFAO!!! You defend cornette on the regular the biggest idiot in wrestling. 

Go on keep crying about a KAYFABE storyline you look fucking ridiculous......"ITS STILL REAL TO ME!!!"

bet you think Jericho is actually out injured after landing on pillows LMFAO !!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> All the game arcade shit has definitely been bad. It’s just the hyperbolic folk that say “he came from WWE to do this? It’s over for him” like this is the end all be all lol he’s literally gonna be one of their biggest stars and some can’t see that because the present is the only thing they see. You can go from bad to good relatively quickly


But saying he's for sure going to be one of their biggest stars is just as presumptuous as saying he's dead and can't recover. Does he have charisma to be a star performer for them, I think so. But idk if he'll get the chance as there's a lot of competition and only one brand. AEW has a good problem and that's too much talent. But with that problem somebody is going to be left behind and make future "10 guys who should've been AEW world champion" lists. Will that be Miro idk, the only 2 I'm sure on are MJF and Hangman because of their EVP connections. Think tho

Miro
Christian
Cage
Archer
Pac
Pentagon
Fucking Fenix
MJF
Hangman
Cody
Darby
Wardlow

Are all guys that could either be world champ right now or in the not so distant future and fans would embrace it. Thing is all can't especially if the keep their current title structure of not doing lots of swaps. But it'll be interesting to see what comes of Miro


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Everybody observing this knows it's shitty. Tony, himself, and the fans know it's shitty. There's a reason why it started off as "it's only a month" to "give it 3 months then you can say it's bad" now finally at
> 
> 
> "well Tony said he didn't get Tank driving Miro so he has to be built up. Plus there were no spots available anyway, just wait until there's spots and there's time that's when his real push will begin. He'll be a champion someday one of these days."


*And context matters in every situation. This time last year I was telling you to wait and see with Kenny Omega because it was clear to me that he was going to dethrone Moxley because of how much he was being protected, but you were annoyed that he wasn't doing anything important. 

The difference here is Miro spent all this time doing stupid shit and defending it when it got called out, but now all of a sudden wants to switch it up because he realized he pigeon holed himself as a hardstuck comedic mid carder.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys don't understand that he is in character ? (if not i worry for your mental health)

On TV he said he didn't want to do the match but Kip accepted for him.

Seriously some of you are trying to find drama everywhere.....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But saying he's for sure going to be one of their biggest stars is just as presumptuous as saying he's dead and can't recover. Does he have charisma to be a star performer for them, I think so. But idk if he'll get the chance as there's a lot of competition and only one brand. AEW has a good problem and that's too much talent. But with that problem somebody is going to be left behind and make future "10 guys who should've been AEW world champion" lists. Will that be Miro idk, the only 2 I'm sure on are MJF and Hangman because of their EVP connections. Think tho
> 
> Miro
> Christian
> ...


When I say "one of their biggest stars" I don't necessarily look at it as him absolutely having to win the World Title to get to that level, but that's definitely a goal I would like to see him accomplish for sure. But even without the World title gold he could still be one of their biggest stars, case in point Darby Allin. He's one of their most over guys and he hasn't been in the World title picture. If Miro could just have hyped feuds in the mid-upper card for the TNT Title or in blood feuds with the likes of Hangman, Cody, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Archer, etc that would be enough to get him to the point where he can be considered one of their biggest stars.

AEW treats everyone as important for the most part and multiple matches/angles main event Dynamite on a weekly basis because of how they present and showcase talent. That's why you and anyone else can look up and down the card and think that there are so many guys who are worthy of a run or main event spotlight.

But yeah, I think AEW will have to re-consider the conceived notion of having everyone get a long title 8-12 month title reign. They can do 3-4 month World title reigns to rotate more talent at the top of the card. Miro getting a 3-4 month reign where he's screwed out of the title because of a blood feud for example would be good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You guys don't understand that he is in character ? (if not i worry for your mental health)
> 
> On TV he said he didn't want to do the match but Kip accepted for him.
> 
> Seriously some of you are trying to find drama everywhere.....


Absolutely it's all in kayfabe but boss thinks its real......isn't that embarrassing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> When I say "one of their biggest stars" I don't necessarily look at it as him absolutely having to win the World Title to get to that level, but that's definitely a goal I would like to see him accomplish for sure. But even without the World title gold he could still be one of their biggest stars, case in point Darby Allin. He's one of their most over guys and he hasn't been in the World title picture. If Miro could just have hyped feuds in the mid-upper card for the TNT Title or in blood feuds with the likes of Hangman, Cody, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Archer, etc that would be enough to get him to the point where he can be considered one of their biggest stars.
> 
> AEW treats everyone as important for the most part and multiple matches/angles main event Dynamite on a weekly basis because of how they present and showcase talent. That's why you and anyone else can look up and down the card and think that there are so many guys who are worthy of a run or main event spotlight.
> 
> But yeah, I think AEW will have to re-consider the conceived notion of having everyone get a long title 8-12 month title reign. They can do 3-4 month World title reigns to rotate more talent at the top of the card. Miro getting a 3-4 month reign for example where he's screwed out of the title because of a blood feud for example would be good.


I don't disagree that he can be a star without being champ. Though I do think at least in our bubble fans have conditioned themselves to put a ceiling on folk who haven't won a world title. Look at how folk acted as if Kofi was done some disservice because he was never world champ, despite all the other great things he's done(did enjoy the moment).

I think Miro has to win their world title at some point, just to prove fans right. Folk felt he was underused in WWE despite having multiple pretty dominant midcard title runs. So if he tops out as a midcard champ in AEW then it will probably be seen as a failure. 

In general though I do think the quicker they establish a true midcard they better off they are. That's one thing that I think hurts modern US wrestling the levels of were folk are is so vague lol. If there was a firm establishment on who were the main eventers and who where midcard champ contenders then it's easier to see where folk are, write stories, and make them not feel directionless.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Miro is in character. This is nothing to get so worked up over.

Could Miro have been used in a better spot than the never ending feud with the Best Friends? Yes. For Sure. AEW could have done much better with him. However, Miro's tweet was clearly in storyline.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Miro is a joke now. In-character or out of it. “Marvellous” Mark Mero, Alberto Del Miro. You can’t just get a serious push when you’re a goof and everyone hilariously puts you on the side.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I don't disagree that he can be a star without being champ. Though I do think at least in our bubble fans have conditioned themselves to put a ceiling on folk who haven't won a world title. Look at how folk acted as if Kofi was done some disservice because he was never world champ, despite all the other great things he's done(did enjoy the moment).
> 
> I think Miro has to win their world title at some point, just to prove fans right. Folk felt he was underused in WWE despite having multiple pretty dominant midcard title runs. So if he tops out as a midcard champ in AEW then it will probably be seen as a failure.
> 
> In general though I do think the quicker they establish a true midcard they better off they are. That's one thing that I think hurts modern US wrestling the levels of were folk are is so vague lol. If there was a firm establishment on who were the main eventers and who where midcard champ contenders then it's easier to see where folk are, write stories, and make them not feel directionless.


Yeah that's all true. Kofi has had a great career with or without the World title. Miro is definitely gonna get a run but I doubt it will last longer than 5-6 months at the most, which is plenty. He's been advocating for it in kayfabe on Dynamite so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah, it's got to be a character thing, but like some people said, there is some truth to it.

He could really be a top heel, but instead he showcases this dorky personality.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Miro is a joke now. In-character or out of it. “Marvellous” Mark Mero, Alberto Del Miro. You can’t just get a serious push when you’re a goof and everyone hilariously puts you on the side.


What do Del Rio and Marc Mero have to do with anything?

for one thing, a big difference between Mero and Rusev is Mero was never going on these tangents needing to validate himself to fans and the other wrestlers like Miro does on social media. he was a humble person and professional talent in comparison. Rusev on the other hand comes across as a massive mark for himself.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Krin said:


> What do Del Rio and Mark Mero have to do with anything?
> 
> for one thing, a big difference between Mero and Rusev is Mero was never going on these tangents with fans and constantly needing to validate himself to fans and the other wrestlers like Miro does. he was a humble person and professional talent in comparison. Rusev on the other hand comes across as a massive mark for himself.


Mark Miro because he’s a mark and his wife is the star of the team. Alberto Del Miro because he’s going to be this overpushed dude talking about “destiny.”

Who genuinely WANTS to see Miro AEW World Champion now? Those mediocre matches, him growling, doing the same shit as in WWE, embarrassing himself on Twitter. He got over for a brief period in the WWE because he lost to John Cena three times after being built up to lose to him and was funny in a shitty angle.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

This was clearly for work not for shoot.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Miro is a bigger clown now than he ever was in WWE


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> This was clearly for work not for shoot.


who's to say it didn't have some truth to it? I posted a bunch of former tweets of his in the past and he tends to posts things cryptically when expressing his frustrations or real feelings, not just outright say things. are all of those in character?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can it just be pointed out how stupid it is to post in character SOME of the time? No one is saying that he is genuinely shooting. The point is that he doesn’t know how to work and THIS IS WHAT HE WANTED! 

And why go after fans who are supporting you? Even as a work? It’s just...bad. It’s a bad, bad use of social media. I do not understand how these companies do not have a proper social media policy yet. Every place I’ve worked in the past decade has had one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Miro is in character. This is nothing to get so worked up over.
> 
> Could Miro have been used in a better spot than the never ending feud with the Best Friends? Yes. For Sure. AEW could have done much better with him. However, Miro's tweet was clearly in storyline.


*Too bad he's responded the opposite way on Twitter for the last four years so he looks stupid either way.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another guy who just has no idea what he is doing when left to his own devices and ideas. It is a shame since I was one of the most excited people here when I thought he was going to show up and be a badass. Then he showed up and has been involved in one of the worst bottom level feuds ever. Clearly he is not handling the criticism well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> Another guy who just has no idea what he is doing when left to his own devices and ideas. It is a shame since I was one of the most excited people here when I thought he was going to show up and be a badass. Then he showed up and has been involved in one of the worst bottom level feuds ever. Clearly he is not handling the criticism well.


The thing about the WWE is that it cloaks certain guys from themselves. Rusev was a dropped ball in the WWE. In AEW, where people know it’s him, he doesn’t have a Titan absorbing all the criticism. So he’s got to wear it. And you’re seeing someone that’s not used to doing that.

CHRISTIAN insulted the fans.

The Bucks had to hide off Twitter.

Omega has embarrassed himself a couple of times.

Jericho has been taking photos and tagging the NBA.

A lot of these guys are cracking under pressure because it’s the first time they’ve ever been working for a promotion that lets them do them...and it sucks.

The guy there I would give a pass to is Christian. He’s actually been a victim of the promotion inability to understand hype. But he’s not doing himself any favours by trying to make the fans wear that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> The thing about the WWE is that it cloaks certain guys from themselves. Rusev was a dropped ball in the WWE. In AEW, where people know it’s him, he doesn’t have a Titan absorbing all the criticism. So he’s got to wear it. And you’re seeing someone that’s not used to doing that.
> 
> CHRISTIAN insulted the fans.
> 
> ...


I think a big difference between guys having creative influence in AEW vs in the WWF/E before it became completely locked down like today is you had guys like Vince, Pat Patterson, and others who had the industry experience to be able to save guys from themselves (though certainly not at 100%, but it helped). No one with any power in AEW has that experience. And it sucks to see them have guys like Jim Ross, Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Jake Roberts, etc all showing up every week but have no job or role behind the scenes. We instead have guys who have major chips on their shoulders from the perception that they were held back or not allowed to implement their "incredible" ideas. So many of them are getting majorly exposed now.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seems a bit kayfabe to me in all honesty. Regardless, he is definitely being wasted at this point. They need to pull the trigger in the coming months.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He picks his own storylines lol


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

And now here comes Miro

Wearing pajamas like he's my hero


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

And this is why boss of bel-air is one of the worst posters on this board ..and the fact he types all his posts in bold like an attention seeking pre teen girl


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

MIro was most likely in character and he is tired being in this current storyline. The guy clearly wants to move onto something better and new.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends will almost definitely end with this Arcade match as that'll mean it has come in full circle to what started it. And after Miro has dominated this feud, they'll probably have Kip get pinned and Miro say fuck it and move on. If he's healthy, it'd be the right time to bring Trent back to make the difference.

His next feud will be important as it'll define where he is going from here. I'd pair him with Cody, who has been doing nothing much and have them go at it until Cody's maternity leave when Miro puts him out of action.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

@BOSS of Bel-Air is right. Even if he is in character.

You don't spend years breaking kayfabe on Twitter only to then use it for storyline purposes. These idiots have no concept of consistency.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air is right. Even if he is in character.
> 
> You don't spend years breaking kayfabe on Twitter only to then use it for storyline purposes. These idiots have no concept of consistency.


*People don't seem to get that simple concept. We can't even suspend disbelief because we've seen you bitch at fans who say that for YEARS!*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Waisted, you mean. Then again, don't know what waisting time is supposed to mean. Maybe they are holding his time at waist height like a key ring or something lol.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Likely a character thing, in this specific tweet's case.



Who knows at this point lol

The twitter character stuff is so inconsistent


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This seems in character to me but I don't follow wrestling twitter accounts usually unless here or reddit points out tweets. Miro does seem to be all over the place though, and he's not the only one either. 

A class in PR and social media usage might not be a bad idea at times, not just for AEW but for all wrestling companies.


----------



## ShadesMcDude (Oct 4, 2017)

The dude must be regretting this move, whether this tweet is kayfabe or not. I watch more AEW than WWE nowadays so don’t think I am shitting on AEW but he’s gone from Ivan Drago riding a tank at WM and fighting the face of company to a gamer who teams with a no talent jobber because someone broke his game machine.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Too bad he's responded the opposite way on Twitter for the last four years so he looks stupid either way.*


but it's nothing to hold a grudge over. Yes he has said stupid stuff, but keeping harping on that stuff only turns in to bitterness.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miro is basically feuding with himself at this point. Kayfabe Miro is pissed off at real life Miro for doing this garbage level stuff for six months.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

whether he was "in character" or not, doesn't change the fact that the last 5 months were a wasted time and a horrible way to introduce him


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So OP got worked and this it's already 5 fucking pages already, oh god xD


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Miro/Rusev needs to realize that he brings nothing special to any table


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Wood you also forgot John miro Layfield if you want to talk about low carders being pushed. Miro Henry. Jinder miro. 

@BOSS of Bel-Air what is your point exactly? Are you upset because he was mean and threatening to your favourite podcaster? Or are you trying to point out that people who have insulted people through Twitter shouldn't use Twitter to further feuds because it confuses fans?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Wood you also forgot John miro Layfield if you want to talk about low carders being pushed. Miro Henry. Jinder miro.
> 
> @BOSS of Bel-Air what is your point exactly? Are you upset because he was mean and threatening to your favourite podcaster? Or are you trying to point out that people who have insulted people through Twitter shouldn't use Twitter to further feuds because it confuses fans?


*I've said it multiple times in this thread. Don't spend YEARS telling people who say your booking sucks that they're not real fans, then turn around (whether in kayfabe or reality) and tell us your time is being wasted and you should be champion. That's literally what all those "fake fans" wanted for him as he repeatedly shit on them.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I've said it multiple times in this thread. Don't spend YEARS telling people who say your booking sucks that they're not real fans, then turn around (whether in kayfabe or reality) and tell us your time is being wasted and you should be champion. That's literally what all those "fake fans" wanted for him as he repeatedly shit on them.*


So the second one. If you don't know how to social media don't use social media to further feuds. Okay carry on


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be difficult to book Miro any worse than he was. Just a dreadful 6 months.

I think Wednesday is Miros last chance.

If he doesn’t destroy everyone, I can’t see him ever being a main eventer..... if it’s not too late already.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> It would be difficult to book Miro any worse than he was. Just a dreadful 6 months.
> 
> I think Wednesday is Miros last chance.
> 
> If he doesn’t destroy everyone, I can’t see him ever being a main eventer..... if it’s not too late already.


Mark henry's ejaculate gives birth to hands and he over came that disability to become world champion. I'm sure miro can survive pacman. He just cannot be a world champion without a manager. Kinda like how Mike awesome needed Cyrus in ecw and Mike awesome needed judge Jeff jones


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I've said it multiple times in this thread. Don't spend YEARS telling people who say your booking sucks that they're not real fans, then turn around (whether in kayfabe or reality) and tell us your time is being wasted and you should be champion. That's literally what all those "fake fans" wanted for him as he repeatedly shit on them.*


companies should ban their wrestlers from using social media
pro wrestlers in all companies are complete morons when it comes to their social media presence and interactions
I have yet to see a pro wrestler that didn't make a fool of himself at one point


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Mark henry's ejaculate gives birth to hands and he over came that disability to become world champion. I'm sure miro can survive pacman. He just cannot be a world champion without a manager. Kinda like how Mike awesome needed Cyrus in ecw and Mike awesome needed judge Jeff jones


Henry had two things going for him, though. First being that, all in all, he's a sensible guy. Second being he's a legitimate badass.

Miro has neither.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't agree with all the hysterics and getting angry over a tweet of all things that's clearly done in jest and kayfabe.

If you're getting so steamed over inconsistencies in long term tweet content then it's time to leave the keyboard and re-assess your life.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *People don't seem to get that simple concept. We can't even suspend disbelief because we've seen you bitch at fans who say that for YEARS!*


I mean you didn't have to read it. That's your own fault tbh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> Miro is basically feuding with himself at this point. Kayfabe Miro is pissed off at real life Miro for doing this garbage level stuff for six months.


This is an amazing point, haha. 



Brodus Clay said:


> So OP got worked and this it's already 5 fucking pages already, oh god xD


“Hahaha! I said there was a fire in my pants and you got worked! You kicked me in the balls to try and put it out, but you got worked!”


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The tweet is 100% in character.

As far as we have been led to believe so far, people in AEW have a lot of say in their character's creative direction. Now, for Miro, he's basically still in the angle that was used to introduce him onto the AEW roster. This has gotten his less serious character over well, and I think established him nicely for a TNT Championship run in the near future.

AEW are fast gaining the same problem that WWE has had for a long time now. They have all of these guys that deserve main event programs, but you can only have one main event program at a time! Right now, Omega is getting his time, and that is very much deserved.

If you choose to work for a company that tries to be fair about these things, then you have to be patient. "Fair" means that everyone gets their shot, and 99% of the time, that means you're not 1st in line.

Like I say, get Miro into the TNT Title picture. Get some notable matches under his belt and then wait for the right time to present itself. Personally I'd say, push him as the babyface against someone like Lance Archer or Cage in a TNT Title feud. Once that plays out, have him turn and challenge a babyface AEW Champ.

There's lot of good options for Miro, and lots of time to explore them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why do people think it is a good idea to make Miro a joke/book him into oblivion and then suddenly make him serious later? It’s the same mentality behind waiting off on Omega & The Bucks, I guess. Why wait? You end up in the same place, just with a less effective outcome.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's probably in character. Either way he's right. His booking has been terrible.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's interesting how people say Miro has been booked as a comedy wrestler.

There has not been one match where Miro has done comedy spots and acted like a goof. Every match he's been in has seen him beat the shit out of everyone with no remorse. I don't think anyone, in-ring wise, is as vicious with opponents as he is. Only Trent put up any sort of fight and still ended up losing. Even in the Casino Battle Royale, Miro was booked as the strongest guy in there, eliminating four guys in a row before it took Wardlow, Sammy and MJF at once to get him out.

In terms of storylines, there is more of an argument. He's carefree and indulgent of Kip, but at the same time always carries a passive aggressiveness to him where it feels like at any minute he could go nuclear. I've gone back and watched his interviews, but there are no 'ha-ha' comedy moments for the most part. Edge, Christian and Angle used to be more outright comedy with each other, but that hardly spoiled them.

Essentially, it feels like Miro has been stuck in a holding pattern for almost six months and has yet to move on from his first feud. And that is bad, because he's capable of so much more. But there is absolutely no way he can't quickly transform into a threat since he's still been presented that way _in the ring_ and has yet to be pinned or submitted.

If it was me, I'd start the Miro Open Challenge and him demanding competition which progressively gets tougher and tougher until he finds someone (ie. Cody) who has the ability to compete and possibly even defeat him. Do this every week on Dynamite and people would soon forget his first six months.

If Miro does this to someone like Cody, people are gonna take him seriously. His offense is high impact and looks brutal.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Miro is basically feuding with himself at this point. Kayfabe Miro is pissed off at real life Miro for doing this garbage level stuff for six months.


Maybe he´s trying to channel his inner Mick Foley and do "Three faces of Miro" ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's obvious he is going to be turning on Kip and Penelope soon. He's just playing it up.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone that says he's acting in character BUT what I think some people are not grasping is that when he goes back and forth between being serious and being a fool on Social Media then people are going to be confused on what he means or what he's trying to say or do. 

If you get too many of these situations people begin to "tune out" of that wrestler or character and will move on to others. This is not a good thing for trying to grow someone's personal brand which is why I also strongly agree that there should be a Social Media policy in play that you always have to be in kayfabe and NOT go off on tangents on other issues, critics, or baiters and you would only "go off" on tangents against people you are feuding with in kayfabe to help build the feuds using Social Media. 

It really shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Looks like old Jim Cornettes harsh truths have got to him. 😂

Since hes been in AEW his stock has fallen exponentially. Dude is floundering.

I can guarantee he wont be the only signing annoyed by the lack of TV time/push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BigCy said:


> I agree with everyone that says he's acting in character BUT what I think some people are not grasping is that when he goes back and forth between being serious and being a fool on Social Media then people are going to be confused on what he means or what he's trying to say or do.
> 
> If you get too many of these situations people begin to "tune out" of that wrestler or character and will move on to others. This is not a good thing for trying to grow someone's personal brand which is why I also strongly agree that there should be a Social Media policy in play that you always have to be in kayfabe and NOT go off on tangents on other issues, critics, or baiters and you would only "go off" on tangents against people you are feuding with in kayfabe to help build the feuds using Social Media.
> 
> It really shouldn't be that difficult.


*Exactly. Imagine if Iron Shiek woke up one day and tweeted "I LOVE HULK HOGAN!" after 10 years of tweeting "FUCK HULK HOGAN!"*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s also a bad idea to tweet something that could be misconstrued as shitting in the hand that feeds you, even with tongue allegedly in cheek.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, I don't think this has been talked about, but why has there been nothing said about his last 6-8 months in WWE?

Although CJ re-signed, Miro did not. Both were "punished" by WWE, with that horrible cheating/wedding/lesbian thing, which of course in WWE, was just dropped. Miro kept on losing, becoming a cuck for his wife, while CJ kept creeping on Lashley. Then, as punishment for Miro leaving WWE, they have his wife take table spots for 10(?) weeks in a row. All of it went nowhere and meant nothing, but I guess his time in AEW has been _so much worse_, right?

Oi-vey!!!


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> He is there to win the championship and they are holding him up. This is all he is saying. There is no hidden meaning here. It is a tweet that is presented in a kayfabe manner.
> 
> This forum grasps at straws more than a hillbilly.


I'm a hillbilly and I can confirm this. Every straw I've been trying to grasp recenly had already been ... marked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Henry had two things going for him, though. First being that, all in all, he's a sensible guy. Second being he's a legitimate badass.
> 
> Miro has neither.


Let's be honest what Henry had going for him is that he ended up being around so long that fans were nostalgic for him and got a kick out of him finally getting a strong push. Because prior to the Hall of Pain he was constantly shit on.



3venflow said:


> It's interesting how people say Miro has been booked as a comedy wrestler.
> 
> There has not been one match where Miro has done comedy spots and acted like a goof. Every match he's been in has seen him beat the shit out of everyone with no remorse. I don't think anyone, in-ring wise, is as vicious with opponents as he is. Only Trent put up any sort of fight and still ended up losing. Even in the Casino Battle Royale, Miro was booked as the strongest guy in there, eliminating four guys in a row before it took Wardlow, Sammy and MJF at once to get him out.
> 
> ...




Saying that Edge, Christian, and Angle did more out right comedy isn't wrong, but it also ignores that they were always actively in the hunt for gold. Miro says his ultimate goal is being a champ, but that's not the same as being someone in the title picture like say Mox is or Britt is in the women's division. Miro is in a 6 month feud over an arcade cabinet, the feud shouldn't have happened and if it did damn sure shouldn't have been 6 months. Him stacking up wins against mostly jobbers and low carders doesn't really mean shit. The Best Friends wins could've meant shit if The Best Friends were former champions or OC hadn't been cooled down so much after the Jericho wins.





Garty is All Elite said:


> Okay, I don't think this has been talked about, but why has there been nothing said about his last 6-8 months in WWE?
> 
> Although CJ re-signed, Miro did not. Both were "punished" by WWE, with that horrible cheating/wedding/lesbian thing, which of course in WWE, was just dropped. Miro kept on losing, becoming a cuck for his wife, while CJ kept creeping on Lashley. Then, as punishment for Miro leaving WWE, they have his wife take table spots for 10(?) weeks in a row. All of it went nowhere and meant nothing, but I guess his time in AEW has been _so much worse_, right?
> 
> Oi-vey!!!


Yes his time in AEW has been a lot worse and you know it. At least at some point he mattered a lot in WWE. In AEW we're 6 months in and folk still have to look to the future for when he might actually look credible. When the hype going in was "OMG I can't wait for him to sign with AEW so he can be booked right because old man Vince doesn't get it and hates he has a hot wife"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Miro isnt even good at comedy, hes the lamest try hard 'funny' guy in wrestling right now. And hes not even going for the unfunny try-hard annoying angle on purpose.

He literally just seems like a dork that is obsessed with video games and sweaters.

In WWE regardless of them trying to humiliate him, he was always presented as a fairly big deal.

I wouldnt like to be playing his AEW character or his (towards the end) WWE character tbh.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This entire thread is itsstillrealtomedammit.gif worthy.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> This entire thread is itsstillrealtomedammit.gif worthy.


Why not just say youre annoyed at people trashing AEWs booking. Thats what you really wanna say lmao. 

The constant attempts at deflection in this forum is crazy.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Why not just say youre annoyed at people trashing AEWs booking. Thats what you really wanna say lmao.
> 
> The constant attempts at deflection in this forum is crazy.


Could be more of a case of people getting their panties in a twist over a tweet. A tweet people.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> Could be more of a case of people getting their panties in a twist over a tweet. A tweet people.


I dont see any panties in a twist, I see a discussion.

I do see alot of disgruntled aew fans constantly that cant accept anything but high praise that will try childishly pass it off as the most transparent sarcasm or passive aggression though.

Grow some balls and be directly aggressive and say what you really mean. What are you, high school kids? Actually dont answer that, because its probably highly likely. Lol.

Maybe the panties that are twisted belong to these people. Makes alot more sense, sorta like 1+1=2.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Let's be honest what Henry had going for him is that he ended up being around so long that fans were nostalgic for him and got a kick out of him finally getting a strong push. Because prior to the Hall of Pain he was constantly shit on.


I'm more talking about how he was viewed backstage by the higher ups rather than us fans. I personally wasn't a Henry fan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine being worked this bad.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> Imagine being worked this bad.


Who is getting worked? And how is it making anyone any money?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> Could be more of a case of people getting their panties in a twist over a tweet. A tweet people.


Exactly. Not to mention clearly "in character" and working the marks. And it's working.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Who is getting worked? And how is it making anyone any money?


Dont you know?

AEW is happy fairy land where everybody is happy and they all hold hands whilst skipping down the street whilst chanting humorous songs about the evil WWE?

Any kind of negativity coming out the talent and brand is ALWAYS a work, god damn geniuses over there with their constant tomfoolery.

Nothing is ever bad at AEW.

😂😂

(Dear fucking lord).


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Perhaps some people commenting missed Miro's promo this week? Or perhaps his promo was also out of character 🤔


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Dont you know?
> 
> AEW is happy fairy land where everybody is happy and they all hold hands whilst skipping down the street whilst chanting humorous songs about the evil WWE?
> 
> ...


*There's always an excuse for AEW stupidity. Miro worked us so hard two weeks ago that his boss told him never to mention Cornette again. *


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, people really think this is about whether he’s in character or not?


----------

